# Don't be hating



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

dude is legit 9.5/10 and has a better physique than 99% of this whole forum.

wait, we haven't had this thread already have we?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 123924
> 
> 
> dude is legit 9.5/10 and has a better physique than 99% of this whole forum.
> ...


 He looks epic in that picture, ripped is an understatement.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sure you two will be very happy together.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Looks big in that shot

so dreamy <3


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I suppose he's allowed his top off since he is under 12% BF


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

would share a bath 10


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep. Looks good. No one can deny it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DatGuy said:


> Got as much money as he's ever guna need and don't work a 9-5 so he should look good


 Stallone looks pretty good and I suspect he works more than an 8hr day.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

sen said:


> Yep. Looks good. No one can deny it.


 I think the last thread proved otherwise. Massively :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

The rocks been teaching him all about them time under tension gainz


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess, all you can really say is genetics, as well as having everything ''else'' on point. I wonder, how far he progressed naturally though?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Fair bloody play to the lad, he looks cracking.

Grabbing my popcorn and awaiting the hate. Let me get them started...

1. He can afford it

2. It's just genetics, he got dealt a good hand.

3. He doesn't have to work as much as me (he probably works s**t loads of hours and has to make the most of the gyms available to him on his travels)

4. It's photoshopped

5. He's tiny (because big and fat is waaaay better)


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 123924
> 
> 
> dude is legit 9.5/10 and has a better physique than 99% of this whole forum.
> ...


 High lights....come on he's a fitness model!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

He looks good but why should I give a fvck? That is the question of the day.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

size 18 waist? lol


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

would bang!

srs tho bloke looks incredible


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> size 18 waist? lol


 @Drogon is size 16 waist


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 123924
> 
> 
> dude is legit 9.5/10 and has a better physique than 99% of this whole forum.
> ...


 Bloke behind him be like...."daaaamn I'd like to smear ice cream on dat fine ass"


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

TITO said:


> Bloke behind him be like...."daaaamn I'd like to smear ice cream on dat fine ass"


 what is that logo on that guys hat, i've seen it around


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> what is that logo on that guys hat, i've seen it around


 I think it's the Michael Barrymore fan club logo?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Now to watch Natural Steven and the perma bulk crew pick holes in his physique.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

No doubt he's in cracking shape. I don't know who he is and really don't care. I also have no idea why these threads start but this one I think has an agenda B)


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Who is he? Looks like Peter Andre and a badger Had a son and instilled some good fitness techniques into him


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Drogon's better half, so be nice


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this one of those threads where you had to be in with the craac on last weeks similar thread?

dno what's going on


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

great shape

still looks like a boy though possibly why drogon likes him


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Got as much money as he's ever guna need and don't work a 9-5 so he should look good


 Why do people always say this? If you didn't have to go to work, what sort of training could you do that you would not be able to do alongside a 9-5 job?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Drogon's better half, so be nice


 I wish mate.

Millionaire and looks like that, I'd switch sides


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

You and me both, brother


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> what is that logo on that guys hat, i've seen it around


 Save the dolphins


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nope to the physique ...not my kinda thing...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Nope to the physique ...not my kinda thing...


 Can't deal with the attention he'd get from the rest of the population?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep he looks great, was it photoshopped?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Can't deal with the attention he'd get from the rest of the population?


 No..he looks skinny like u...just not my type  ....don't hate on me now


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Skinny? flol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No..he looks skinny like u...just not my type  ....don't hate on me now


 whats your type

black obviously but what else


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Save the dolphins


 not falling for that


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> You're missing the point. It's a lot easier to train etc when you're not trying to fit everything into a small portion of time like you do when workin a 9-5 with kids etc


 It is easier, but not by as much as many people think. I've trained while working 9-5 jobs, and while not working (inbetween jobs or when studying) and it's not that much different, besides maybe getting a bit more sleep.

A 1-hour gym session, even with the overhead of traveling to the gym, showering, etc. is only 2 hours out of your day. Many people spend 2 hours a day watching TV. Or posting on UK-M. Give another 1 hour/day for food prep. So if you finish work at 5, hit the gym, you'll get home at 7, sort out your food, and you're done by 8-9. Or train in the morning. You can make it work.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

5ft6 little beta phaggot, fake natty, pretty boy c**t

Dang I wish I were him, fml


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> It is easier, but not by as much as many people think. I've trained while working 9-5 jobs, and while not working (inbetween jobs or when studying) and it's not that much different, besides maybe getting a bit more sleep.
> 
> A 1-hour gym session, even with the overhead of traveling to the gym, showering, etc. is only 2 hours out of your day. Many people spend 2 hours a day watching TV. Or posting on UK-M. Give another 1 hour/day for food prep. So if you finish work at 5, hit the gym, you'll get home at 7, sort out your food, and you're done by 8-9. Or train in the morning. You can make it work.


 if you never had to work you would prob have no structure to your day which would lead to missed meals etc etc

he is dealing with the same sh1t we all do

difference is he has the motivation of the $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> if you never had to work you would prob have no structure to your day which would lead to missed meals etc etc
> 
> he is dealing with the same sh1t we all do
> 
> difference is he has the motivation of the $$$$$$$$$


 Exactly this. I actually found that while working, I had better structure and kept to my schedule better, whereas while not working I'd sleep in, spend an hour eating breakfast, etc.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> whats your type
> 
> black obviously but what else


 Black obviously!!! lol.not necessarily... That said I'm very attracted to mr haye :thumb ...but he's not black black


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No..he looks skinny like u...just not my type  ....don't hate on me now


 Am I your type or am I too handsome?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Am I your type or am I too handsome?
> 
> View attachment 123927


 Actually yes ..I just don't think I could handle the socks....lol


----------



## Jj1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Black obviously!!! lol.not necessarily... That said I'm very attracted to mr haye :thumb ...but he's not black black


 Think you meant not blick, blick is black black lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Actually yes ..I just don't think I could handle the socks....lol


 Haha they got dyed pink in the wash, bloody non fast colours!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MunchieBites said:


> Who is he? Looks like Peter Andre and a badger Had a son and instilled some good fitness techniques into him


 Its Justin beiber I think


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Not disagreeing with you I work 15 hour shifts and make it work but I just don't get why people are shocked when the see a celeb Knockin about in good nick


 Training around a 15-hour shifts is really hard work I agree. My point was that for someone with a 9-5, it's probably not that hard.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jj1 said:


> Think you meant not blick, blick is black black lol


 Hahaha I did mean that...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Who's his lipstick sponsor? That shade would suit a woman I recon


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No..he looks skinny like u...just not my type  ....don't hate on me now


 Skinny fkin lmao :lol:

You do get me good sometimes


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Who's his lipstick sponsor? That shade would suit a woman I recon


 I didn't even notice that.. why were you lusting over his lips?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> if you never had to work you would prob have no structure to your day *which would lead to missed meals etc etc*
> 
> he is dealing with the same sh1t we all do
> 
> difference is he has the motivation of the $$$$$$$$$


 hes likely in the shape he is because he missed meals.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> hes likely in the shape he is because he missed meals.


 Looks better than you after 20 years mate

if you disagree post a pic


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Looks better than you after 20 years mate
> 
> if you disagree post a pic


 48 years old


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

He's in good shape but there are so many others who compete, in all classes that look a lot better than him. Just because he's in the public eye, he gets the attention.

Will he look like that at 48, probably not. He does it for a job. Lifters do it for a lifestyle.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

banzi said:


> 48 years old


 Give the man credit where is due, almost every young lad hits the gym and lifts weight, 5 years then quit. The majority of men in the late 40's in Britain can hardly even bend down to put a shoe on with groaning and getting out of breath.

Every single man I know that were hitting the gym hard in their 20's, are out of shape slobs now in their mid 40's.

OP's bloke in the picture has done well, no question


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> 48 years old
> 
> View attachment 123938


 You always post pics in which you're wearing the same clothes. Do you not own any others or do you just wheel out the same old pics each time?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Give the man credit where is due, almost every young lad hits the gym and lifts weight, 5 years then quit. The majority of men in the late 40's in Britain can hardly even bend down to put a shoe on with groaning and getting out of breath.
> 
> Every single man I know that were hitting the gym hard in their 20's, are out of shape slobs now in their mid 40's.
> 
> OP's bloke in the picture has done well, no question


 Guy in the OP looks fantastic, I think @Drogon missed the point of my post regarding him missing meals, he seemed to think I was criticising him because of it, it was actually a compliment.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> 48 years old
> 
> View attachment 123938


 I just wanted to se a pic of you mate, you look great  huehueHuehue

but please throw away the lonsdales


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Looks better than you after 20 years mate
> 
> if you disagree post a pic


 Hahahaha behave...he was prob looking like he looks now when ur mum was changing ur nappy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Skinny fkin lmao :lol:
> 
> You do get me good sometimes


 Well it's all personal preference ....not digging


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

So who is the guy in the OP?

How can I hate him if I don't know who he is?

He's in the public eye? :confused1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> Exactly this. I actually found that while working, I had better structure and kept to my schedule better, whereas while not working I'd sleep in, spend an hour eating breakfast, etc.


 I don't eat unless I'm at work! Always missing meals at home. All this guy will have that we don't is probably a good coach. Plus if I was rich it'd be steak every day instead of shitty chicken.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 123924
> 
> 
> dude is legit 9.5/10 and has a better physique than 99% of this whole forum.
> ...


 That could be @vegmusclez by now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Why do people always say this? If you didn't have to go to work, what sort of training could you do that you would not be able to do alongside a 9-5 job?


 Because guys like my fave natty Rich Piano train 25 hours a day and eat 30 real food meals a day killing it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> whats your type
> 
> black obviously but what else


 Wears sucks while doing sex and likes to beat women lol


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Needs a thicker chest or something, looks odd!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Black obviously!!! lol.not necessarily... That said I'm very attracted to mr haye :thumb ...but he's not black black


 @DatGuy be round in 10 :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @DatGuy be round in 10 :lol:


 I hope not....he's got a mrs!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Even with his top on...this fella is better.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Even with his top on...this fella is better.
> 
> View attachment 123940
> 
> ...


 Nice bloated face and haircut. He has the typical douche bag 'gym bro' look and would only attract low class women or 'fitness chicks'. Just LOL if you think he would have ANY chance of out-slaying Zac Efron. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Nice bloated face and haircut. He has the typical douche bag 'gym bro' look and would only attract low class women or 'fitness chicks'. Just LOL if you think he would have ANY chance of out-slaying Zac Efron. :lol:


 Bloated face????? Were...lol...listen...the top pic is a man the bottom a boy ...skinny boy needs food.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Even with his top on...this fella is better.
> 
> View attachment 123940
> 
> ...


 So an average, fat tool vs probably one of the most aesthetic (and don't forget, very rich) guys in the spotlight right now.

Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk den


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Bloated face????? Were...lol...listen...the top pic is a man the bottom a boy ...skinny boy needs food.


 Fitness chick detected. Do lads with tribal tattoos make you weak at the knees?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Even with his top on...this fella is better.
> 
> View attachment 123940


 lol, a viral pic of some cop, only popular because women are so used to seeing everyone being a fat mess, any guy who isn't is idolised as some kind of beautiful freak.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Bloated face????? Were...lol...listen...the top pic is a man the bottom a boy ...skinny boy needs food.


 You would feel insecure around someone who is much younger than you with top tier facial aesthetics. That's why you pretend to prefer a high BF, bloated, generic gym bro.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Nice bloated face and haircut. He has the typical douche bag 'gym bro' look and would only attract low class women or 'fitness chicks'. Just LOL if you think he would have ANY chance of out-slaying Zac Efron. [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 Thought it may have been him! He's done very well

i like my men slightly chubbier though


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MunchieBites said:


> Thought it may have been him! He's done very well
> 
> i like my men slightly chubbier though


 Why would you prefer a chubbier guy? Is it just out of insecurity or do you actually prefer the look of somebody who is holding more fat?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Why would you prefer a chubbier guy? Is it just out of insecurity or do you actually prefer the look of somebody who is holding more fat?


 I don't think it's insecurity I just like the way rugby players/some strongmen look.

The fitter, pecs showing, hairy bearded esque types


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MunchieBites said:


> I don't think it's insecurity I just like the way rugby players/some strongmen look.
> 
> The *fitter,* *pecs showing*, hairy bearded esque types


 wot


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> the bottom a boy ...skinny boy needs food.


 You're making yourself look very silly indeed now.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tomahawk said:


> I didn't even notice that.. why were you lusting over his lips?


 I had to zoom in to pretend I was cuming in his mouth


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Drogon said:


> wot


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MunchieBites said:


> View attachment 123948
> 
> 
> View attachment 123949


 So you find fat attractive, basically?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Why would you prefer a chubbier guy? Is it just out of insecurity or do you actually prefer the look of somebody who is holding more fat?


 Some fellas I know like chubby girls, doesn't make them insecure, just a preference.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Drogon said:


> So you find fat attractive, basically?


 As attractive as you find Zac Efron


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

safc49 said:


> I had to zoom in to pretend I was cuming in his mouth


 :lol:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

My wife prefers me with a bit more fat on me. the bulky look!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MunchieBites said:


> As attractive as you find Zac Efron


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


>


 The god himself.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes said:


> The god himself.


 In before Skyee says he would look better on 50mg Dianabol and a barbed wire tattoo around his upper arm.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> In before Skyee says he would look better on 50mg Dianabol and a barbed wire tattoo around his upper arm.


 At 50

She's happy with what she's given lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Everyone's having a dig at each other, great thread :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MunchieBites said:


> As attractive as you find Zac Efron


 I would say he is very attractive, and I am as straight as they come.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I would say he is very attractive, and I am as straight as they come.


 Then we are in agreement!

and all is right with the world


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

The gayness of this thread........


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Drogon said:


> So you find fat attractive, basically?





Gnats Chuff said:


> You're making yourself look very silly indeed now.


 lol, what's wrong? You've being striving to achieve a physique you know will make women weak at the knees, and then when a women says she prefers a different physique it brings your world crashing down?

:lol:


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Varg said:


> lol, what's wrong? You've being striving to achieve a physique you know will make women weak at the knees, and then when a women says she prefers a different physique it brings your world crashing down?
> 
> :lol:


 My quote was to Skye or whatever her name is saying that Efron looks skinny which he doesn't to anybody with a working set of eyes. If its not her cup then fair do's but saying he's skinny is laughable.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> My quote was to Skye or whatever her name is saying that Efron looks skinny which he doesn't to anybody with a working set of eyes. If its not her cup then fair do's but saying he's skinny is laughable.


 i was waiting for someone to say he was skinny. lol.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> The gayness of this thread........


 You're on a bodybuilding forum, how is this new to you?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I would say he is very attractive, and I am as straight as they come.


 Oh come now, petal.. we've all got a bit of hom in us :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

banzi said:


> 48 years old
> 
> View attachment 123938


 We all just have to be honest with ourselves and say that Banzi's trolling on here is completely acceptable because he does have a rather smashing physique.

out of likes


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

DLTBB said:


>


 Straight out of likes 

Also had no idea the guy in the first pic was Zac Efron

Wouldbeswissarmywifeof/10


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> You're on a bodybuilding forum, how is this new to you?


 I know, but come on chaps, this is proper ****-erotic, John Inmanesque proper gayness.... At least to be a bit non-gay


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Bomber1966 said:


> I know, but come on chaps, this is proper ****-erotic, John Inmanesque proper gayness.... At least to be a bit non-gay


 Neg @Drogon :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> I know, but come on chaps, this is proper ****-erotic, John Inmanesque proper gayness.... At least to be a bit non-gay


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

He looks better than me I won't deny that. . However, I would much rather look like this,










Than efron. First his torso is too skinny for his shoulders , and he has no pecs. The only things Iam jealous of is his shoulders and low bf. Heard a few people moan about arnold's waist being too wide, to me it was perfect for his build.

And I would hazard a guess, men admire efrons body more than women do. With the exception being teenage girls.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't see people hating, just giving you reasons why he looks like that.

He has got good genetics and has always been lean.

Dudes rating other dudes looks is very fu**ing odd though.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> I know, but come on chaps, this is proper ****-erotic, John Inmanesque proper gayness.... At least to be a bit non-gay


 Let's make this thread heterosexual again. Here's a photo of a bodybuilder to help:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> So an average, fat tool vs probably one of the most aesthetic (and don't forget, very rich) guys in the spotlight right now.
> 
> Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk den


 the cop has the same beard as you mate

win


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> So an average, fat tool vs probably one of the most aesthetic (and don't forget, very rich) guys in the spotlight right now.
> 
> Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk den


 I think most women wouldn't find the little boy attractive for his physique so yh he would have to be rich.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I think most women wouldn't find the little boy attractive for his physique so yh he would have to be rich.


 You obviously do not know most women.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Fitness chick detected. Do lads with tribal tattoos make you weak at the knees?


 No....just a beast of a guy...and I don't see beast in zac whatshisname


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> lol, a viral pic of some cop, only popular because women are so used to seeing everyone being a fat mess, any guy who isn't is idolised as some kind of beautiful freak.


 Women are used to seeing........I'm in my 50s I'm not 'used to seeing' anything iv seen alsorts over the years ...he looks like he enjoys his food not stood in the mirror all day, not worried about bf percentage not crying coz he ate a rice cake...THATS WHAT I LIKE!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I think most women wouldn't find the little boy attractive for his physique so yh he would have to be rich.


 Well lets see, he has 13 million followers on Instagram and the first topless pic of him I could find had almost 900,000 likes with 60,000 comments, most of which were girls leaving heart faces, kisses etc. I think it's fair to say he's doing alright and that gives a better indication of what 'most girls' like rather than the opinion of a single fitness chick who is 20 years his senior on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> You would feel insecure around someone who is much younger than you with top tier facial aesthetics. That's why you pretend to prefer a high BF, bloated, generic gym bro.


 The guy I'm seeing is 35 I'm not insecure around him at all


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> You're making yourself look very silly indeed now.


 No I'm. It I'm telling u how he looks from a woman perspective if u don't like it coz ur skinny too......oh well


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Well lets see, he has 13 million followers on Instagram and the first topless pic of him I could find had almost 900,000 likes with 60,000 comments, most of which were girls leaving heart faces, kisses etc. I think it's fair to say he's doing alright.


 He is aesthetically one of the most pleasing guys in girls' opinions I have spoken to. The facts you point out suggest the same.

If I got a pound for every time my gf said he's fit and asking me when I will lean down like him etc (again, I have been ripped), I would be very wealthy.

I think he represents a good muscular physique, without being excessive.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

herc said:


> My wife prefers me with a bit more fat on me. the bulky look!


 Most women do but hey this lot won't listen to us will they.. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> lol, what's wrong? You've being striving to achieve a physique you know will make women weak at the knees, and then when a women says she prefers a different physique it brings your world crashing down?
> 
> :lol:


 They a scared il be a feeder....the op is first :bounce:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Well lets see, he has 13 million followers on Instagram and the first topless pic of him I could find had almost 900,000 likes with 60,000 comments, most of which were girls leaving heart faces, kisses etc. I think it's fair to say he's doing alright and that gives a better indication of what 'most girls' like rather than the opinion of a single fitness chick who is 20 years his senior on a bodybuilding forum.


 I know what you mean my husband keeps asking me when will I look more like Zac Efron too. It's SO annoying


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> My quote was to Skye or whatever her name is saying that Efron looks skinny which he doesn't to anybody with a working set of eyes. If its not her cup then fair do's but saying he's skinny is laughable.


 Like when men say women are fat and they are a size 12 I wouldn't say it is everyone has different idea of what's fat and skinny...in my eye he may well eat clean and have a low bf and lean muscle.....it just looks like no meat to me ...it's not laughable it's coz I'm female and don't agree with u coz u drool over this look think all women love it .....that's laughable!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benji666 said:


> He looks better than me I won't deny that. . However, I would much rather look like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 U can't say skinny....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> You obviously do not know most women.


 Hello??? Lol...I could show both pics to all of my friends and all round the gym and I would lay money on which they would choose ...for what ever reason mind coz some won't like it as preference some would feel insecure but nevertheless.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

benji666 said:


> He looks better than me I won't deny that. . However, I would much rather look like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dat face doh.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Well lets see, he has 13 million followers on Instagram and the first topless pic of him I could find had almost 900,000 likes with 60,000 comments, most of which were girls leaving heart faces, kisses etc. I think it's fair to say he's doing alright and that gives a better indication of what 'most girls' like rather than the opinion of a single fitness chick who is 20 years his senior on a bodybuilding forum.


 Should I not be on here then???? ...I'm not a fitness chick but thanks

and ps...munchiebites wasn't keen either did u miss that in ur eagerness to dislike Skye's preference ....keep up


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> hes likely in the shape he is because he *missed meals*.


 That's a good thing IMO to get in a shape of this kind


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Am I your type or am I too handsome?
> 
> View attachment 123927


 Yes you're giving Zac a run for his money TBH.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought mr Effron looked like a tiny tw4t with an easily achievable and surpassed by a lot of people from the forum if they went on a cut without fling blinking physique, and is propperly carbed up with a sh*t load of slin for the photoshoot and has taken steroids like a madman for the last two years... He is a fking cheater and deserves to burn.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

OP looks amazing. But for me, the build should be visible in full sleeves shirts too. And, if OP would wear a formal shirt, it would not even look like he lifts IMO.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I thought mr Effron looked like a tiny tw4t with an easily achievable and surpassed by a lot of people from the forum if they went on a cut without fling blinking physique, and is propperly carbed up with a sh*t load of slin for the photoshoot and has taken steroids like a madman for the last two years... He is a fking cheater and deserves to burn.


 Weren't you on about 8 grams of gear?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> OP looks amazing. But for me, the build should be visible in full sleeves shirts too. And, if OP would wear a formal shirt, it would not even look like he lifts IMO.


 I don't know if I agree. I think his shoulders and arms are big enough to fill out a well fitting shirt.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Like when men say women are fat and they are a size 12 I wouldn't say it is everyone has different idea of what's fat and skinny...in my eye he may well eat clean and have a low bf and lean muscle.....it just looks like no meat to me ...it's not laughable it's coz I'm female and don't agree with u coz u drool over this look think all women love it .....that's laughable!


 Why do you think you talk for all women just out of curiosity?

And as for your earlier comment about me being skinny, I agree, but thankfully most women my age would (and do) disagree and would say I am in decent shape. No offence but you're old as fvck and spend hours a day on this 2 bob BBing forum so I won't take your words to heart sweetie x


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I thought mr Effron looked like a tiny tw4t with an easily achievable and surpassed by a lot of people from the forum if they went on a cut without fling blinking physique, and is propperly carbed up with a sh*t load of slin for the photoshoot and has taken steroids like a madman for the last two years... He is a fking cheater and deserves to burn.


 It's a good job everyone on here is natty


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> No offence but you're old as fvck and spend hours a day on this 2 bob BBing forum so I won't take your words to heart sweetie x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Weren't you on about 8 grams of gear?


 pmsl.

Why do people reply to a pic of an impressive physique mentioning steroids etc, like they're cheating yet the person replying is also using, probably more in some cases.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Weren't you on about 8 grams of gear?


 Yeah, so ? Guy looks awesome, and whatever he has done he has done a good job, that's my point.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> It's a good job everyone on here is natty


 Im not, that's for sure.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Yeah, so ? Guy looks awesome, and whatever he has done he has done a good job, that's my point.


 I didn't get your point I couldn't make sense of the post beyond 'I thought Mr Efron looked like a tiny t**t'.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thread going exactly the way op wanted, everyone losing their shit :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


>


 That guy has the worst midsection Ive seen on someone with abs, his hips are ludicrous.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> That guy has the worst midsection Ive seen on someone with abs, his hips are ludicrous.


 "Why lift when it's all about the face?"

~ Francisco Lachowski, 2009


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Yes you're giving Zac a run for his money TBH.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> You always post pics in which you're wearing the same clothes. Do you not own any others or do you just wheel out the same old pics each time?


 I post lots of pics in shape, Im in shape year round, want to compare pics now hot shot?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

What the f**k is this. :lol:

Shouldn't bostin lloyd be a better fit, he breeds hate. Also in far superior shape.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> I didn't get your point I couldn't make sense of the post beyond 'I thought Mr Efron looked like a tiny t**t'.


 Everyone in the last thread went on about he having an easily achievable physique, that he was only cut and was all on the juice and stuff and was still tiny.

I was being sarcastic b4 mate.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Everyone in the last thread went on about he having an easily achievable physique, that he was only cut and was all on the juice and stuff and was still tiny.
> 
> I was being sarcastic b4 mate.


 I'd have liked to see half of those people achieve a physique as credible as his.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> I'd have liked to see half of those people achieve a physique as credible as his.


 Me too.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Test-e said:


> What the f**k is this. :lol:
> 
> Shouldn't bostin lloyd be a better fit, he breeds hate. Also in far superior shape.
> 
> View attachment 123967


 Bostin looking awesome.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Test-e said:


> What the f**k is this. :lol:
> 
> Shouldn't bostin lloyd be a better fit, he breeds hate. Also in far superior shape.
> 
> View attachment 123967


 Bostin is a controversial character too but not as fun to make a thread about because at least everybody won't be trying to delude themselves in to thinking they have a better physique than he does.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I'd have liked to see half of those people achieve a physique as credible as his.


 98% couldn't mate!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> 98% couldn't mate!


 Agreed. I can't wait to have a really lean V taper once my bulk is done.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Everyone in the last thread went on about he having an easily achievable physique, that he was only cut and was all on the juice and stuff and was still tiny.
> 
> I was being sarcastic b4 mate.


 What last thread?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> What last thread?


 There was another one within the last 3 weeks or around that, about Mr Effron.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Agreed. I can't wait to have a really lean V taper once my bulk is done.


 It'll be nice to see the size you have gained, after leaning out.

I'm so bored of dieting I have got to say. My tren run is finishing in 3 weeks - not sure whether to try and nail it, then into a small surplus for my cruise then cut again next blast.

Alternatively, I might eat at maintenance now, cut during my cruise, and then lean bulk when I blast.

If that makes sense :lol:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> It'll be nice to see the size you have gained, after leaning out.
> 
> I'm so bored of dieting I have got to say. My tren run is finishing in 3 weeks - not sure whether to try and nail it, then into a small surplus for my cruise then cut again next blast.
> 
> ...


 Decisions decisions.

I plan to cut on cruise and then use TTMe to add cosmetic effect in summer.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Decisions decisions.
> 
> I plan to cut on cruise and then use TTMe to add cosmetic effect in summer.


 Yeah, think I'll eat around maintenance now for the next month. Cut for 6 weeks on 175mg test E, get bloods, then back on tren and maybe superdrol for summer.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Now to watch Natural Steven and the perma bulk crew pick holes in his physique.


 The guy looks good...

[IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG] :blowme:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yeah, think I'll eat around maintenance now for the next month. Cut for 6 weeks on 175mg test E, get bloods, then back on tren and maybe superdrol for summer.


 what doses did you run and what tren , a or e ?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> I post lots of pics in shape, Im in shape year round, want to compare pics now hot shot?


 Do you? Must have missed them then.

I've only seen that one of you with your Sports Direct £2 Lonsdale boxers on show and that one where there are about 20 small pics on the one attachment.

Not really no but I wasn't the one boasting about how I look was I?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what doses did you run and what tren , a or e ?


 250mg test e and 400mg tren e.

Only sides are sweating at night, less cardio.

Oh and I got a bit of acne at first but basically cleared up.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Drogon said:


> It'll be nice to see the size you have gained, after leaning out.
> 
> I'm so bored of dieting I have got to say. My tren run is finishing in 3 weeks - not sure whether to try and nail it, then into a small surplus for my cruise then cut again next blast.
> 
> ...


 What dose will you be cruising at and will it be enough to prevent muscle loss? I'm guessing yes or why the f**k would you be considering it?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

sen said:


> What dose will you be cruising at and will it be enough to prevent muscle loss? I'm guessing yes or why the f**k would you be considering it?


 175mg test E AP

I'm not massive. As long as the deficit is not severe I doubt I'll lose muscle at all.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Do you? Must have missed them then.
> 
> I've only seen that one of you with your Sports Direct £2 Lonsdale boxers on show and that one where there are about 20 small pics on the one attachment.
> 
> Not really no but I wasn't the one boasting about how I look was I?


 No, you were the one criticising my photos accusing me of being a phoney.

And if the photo in your avi is something you are proud of then I suggest you wind your neck in a bit, you look like a lardy overweight American soccer mom.

Now either post a decent pic or STFU.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> No, you were the one criticising my photos accusing me of being a phoney.
> 
> And if the photo in your avi is something you are proud of then I suggest you wind your neck in a bit, you look like a lardy overweight American soccer mom.
> 
> Now either post a decent pic or STFU.


 Lmfao. I asked if you had any other photos and you've yet to provide, I didnt slag off the ones you have posted already. I honestly don't care if you are legit or just a loser on the wind up, your post count based on your time as a member on the site certainly suggests that you are a pretty sad individual.

One thing I'm not is lardy lol. Skinny yes, lardy definitely not.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Lmfao. I asked if you had any other photos and you've yet to provide. I honestly don't care if you are legit or just a sad act on the wind up, your post count based on your time on the site suggests you are a pretty sad individual.
> 
> One thing I'm not is lardy lol. Skinny yes, lardy definitely not.


 Banzi is legit.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Banzi and Chuff.......Front double biceps pose pictures taken now to prove who's the sexiest.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Banzi and Chuff.......Front double biceps pose pictures taken now to prove who's the sexiest.


 @banzi won't, his pics are from an old poster on a different forum about 8 years ago which he reuses as his own.

Ooopppsss, cat out the bag.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Drogon said:


> @banzi won't, his pics are from an old poster on a different forum about 8 years ago which he reuses as his own.
> 
> Ooopppsss, cat out the bag.


 That's ruined my pose off then.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I only made it to page 4 before it turned into a load of apparently 'no ****'s claiming which guy is fittest and which they most wanna bang...

this thread all got a bit too gay for me!

will read the rest later!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Banzi is legit.


 Didn't you 2 meet up?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Didn't you to meet up?


 Yes we did.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes we did.


 Chuff, there you go, Natty never lies.....Well you did say if I remember correctly he was a real stand up guy. Hard to believe sometimes


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Drogon said:


> @banzi won't, his pics are from an old poster on a different forum about 8 years ago which he reuses as his own.
> 
> Ooopppsss, cat out the bag.


 What :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Why do you think you talk for all women just out of curiosity?
> 
> And as for your earlier comment about me being skinny, I agree, but thankfully most women my age would (and do) disagree and would say I am in decent shape. No offence but you're old as fvck and spend hours a day on this 2 bob BBing forum so I won't take your words to heart sweetie x


 Please show me where I said I speak for ALL women?

Lol hours a day?? Usually when I'm eating tbh or nothing on TV ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Chuff, there you go, Natty never lies.....Well you did say if I remember correctly he was a real stand up guy. Hard to believe sometimes


 srs he's a top bloke and looked in cracking shape. We chucked some steel about talked about training, the forum, n stuff in general. :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> OP looks amazing. But for me, the build should be visible in full sleeves shirts too. And, if OP would wear a formal shirt, it would not even look like he lifts IMO.


 Hail to that!!


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Please show me where I said I speak for ALL women?
> 
> Lol hours a day?? Usually when I'm eating tbh or nothing on TV ...


 "most women wouldn't find the little boy attractive for his physique"

Exhibit A

Granted you say 'most' not 'all'


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Banzai is legit. He used to post over on get big and he puts pics up regularly.

This thread is hilarious, effron has the ultimate pulling physique. Big and ripped to the general population but not to extremes. And he looks better than 99% on bb forums.

i see where Skye is coming from as an older women but I'm pretty sure 99% of 16-40year olds get wet looking at his pics lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Banzai is legit. He used to post over on get big and he puts pics up regularly.
> 
> This thread is hilarious, effron has the ultimate pulling physique. Big and ripped to the general population but not to extremes. And he looks better than 99% on bb forums.
> 
> i see where Skye is coming from as an older women but I'm pretty sure 99% of 16-40year olds get wet looking at his pics lol


 This


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> "most women wouldn't find the little boy attractive for his physique"
> 
> Exhibit A


 Don't be 'exhibiting ' me 'sweetie' coz in court u would be flat on ya ass here's why

YOU said ...why do u think u speak ( well actually u said talk..that's not great but we can leave that) for ALL women....u then quote me as saying 'MOST' women...that dosnt class exhibit anything ...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> srs he's a top bloke and looked in cracking shape. We chucked some steel about talked about training, the forum, n stuff in general. :thumbup1:


 Cool. I think he likes to wind people up on here and he's good at it. Hats off to him though at 48 and in that shape.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Banzai is legit. He used to post over on get big and he puts pics up regularly.
> 
> This thread is hilarious, effron had the ultimate pulling physique. Big and ripped to the general population but not to extremes. And he looks better than 99% on bb forums.
> 
> i see where Skye is coming from as an older women but I'm pretty sure 99% of 16-40year olds get wet looking at his pics lol


 There u go ..using that 'older woman' thing...ur gonna have me crying stop it!!!!

Hmmm I reckon ur range is too wide...16-25 maybe after that I doubt it's preferable to that of other physiques


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> "most women wouldn't find the little boy attractive for his physique"
> 
> Exhibit A
> 
> Granted you say 'most' not 'all'


 I disagree. He's not bodybuilder freakish big, he's lean and muscular which most women find attractive. And he's good looking to top if off


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be 'exhibiting ' me 'sweetie' coz in court u would be flat on ya ass here's why
> 
> YOU said ...why do u think u speak ( well actually u said talk..that's not great but we can leave that) for ALL women....u then quote me as saying 'MOST' women...that dosnt class exhibit anything ...


 Listen doll, if we're being pedantic, that's not what I said as I use real words and not text speak like a teenage chav.

You've made yourself look a knob claiming he looks small. Don't try and start a different argument to deflect attention from your foolishness.

Im out anyway. You're as boring as you are old xx


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Listen doll, if we're being pedantic, that's not what I said as I use real words and not text speak like a teenage chav.
> 
> You've made yourself look a knob claiming he looks small. Don't try and start a different argument to deflect attention from your foolishness.
> 
> Im out anyway. You're as boring as you are old xx


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Why do you think you talk for all women just out of curiosity?
> 
> And as for your earlier comment about me being skinny, I agree, but thankfully most women my age would (and do) disagree and would say I am in decent shape. No offence but you're old as fvck and spend hours a day on this 2 bob BBing forum so I won't take your words to heart sweetie x


 I think that says TALK??? So yes u did say it

but never mind ...ur leaving now ..have a nice evening and btw...I like being old I have no issue with it whatsoever...but u don't like being skinny..get some help with that ...byeeeee


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Good looking bloke, absolutely loaded and in cracking shape.

Purely from a bodybuilding perspective, he isn't that big.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Lmfao. I asked if you had any other photos and you've yet to provide, I didnt slag off the ones you have posted already. I honestly don't care if you are legit or just a loser on the wind up, your post count based on your time as a member on the site certainly suggests that you are a pretty sad individual.
> 
> One thing I'm not is lardy lol. Skinny yes, lardy definitely not.


 f**k me, I have just been through your post history, for heavy gear user you look pretty poor, change your supplier FFS.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Listen doll, if we're being pedantic, that's not what I said as I use real words and not text speak like a teenage chav.
> 
> You've made yourself look a knob claiming he looks small. Don't try and start a different argument to deflect attention from your foolishness.
> 
> *Im out *anyway. You're as boring as you are old xx


 Like f**k you are are sonny, you have issues to address.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> OP looks amazing. But for me, the build should be visible in full sleeves shirts too. And, if OP would wear a formal shirt, it would not even look like he lifts IMO.


 and that my friend is how it should be, blend into normal life yet look amazing when its required.

I see women at work swooning over Mark Wrights so called fu**ing six pack, they dont have a clue what I look like with my shirt off.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> and that my friend is how it should be, blend into normal life yet look amazing when its required.
> 
> I see women at work swooning over Mark Wrights so called fu**ing six pack, they dont have a clue what I look like with my shirt off.


 Silent but deadly...far better look anyway


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *Silent but deadly.*..far better look anyway


 thats my high protein diet, sorry about that.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> f**k me, I have just been through your post history, for heavy gear user you look pretty poor, change your supplier FFS.


 Really gotten under your skin haven't I if you're reading my post history... Again indicating that you're a pretty sad creature.

Heavy gear user? Ive used a few different compounds here and there for no longer than a cycles worth at a time, with nothing but a bit of Test for quite a while now. And I really give zero fvcks what a sad, faceless forum crawler thinks lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Really gotten under your skin haven't I if you're reading my post history... Again indicating that you're a pretty sad creature.
> 
> Heavy gear user? Ive used a few different compounds here and there for no longer than a cycles worth at a time, with nothing but a bit of Test for quite a while now. And I really give zero fvcks what a sad, faceless forum crawler thinks lol


 yet here you are posting again.

I read everyones post history I want to troll, enjoy the ride soccer mom.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

banzi said:


> yet here you are posting again.
> 
> I read everyones post history I want to troll, enjoy the ride soccer mom.


 I was 'out' for Skye, not you you senile old clown lol.

Good luck trolling someone who doesn't give a single solitary sh1t about being a member on here and could happily log off never to return at any minute.

Soccer mom... Worst attempt at an insult ever. You say you're a troll? You're coming across more Garden Gnome pal but keep trying.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I still think a pose off is in order.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

banzi said:


> and that my friend is how it should be, blend into normal life yet look amazing when its required.
> 
> I see women at work swooning over Mark Wrights so called fu**ing six pack, they dont have a clue what I look like with my shirt off.


 One day uv got to just spill coffee on your shirt while there all there then bam right off infront of them all


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I still think a pose off is in order.


 I'm under no illusions bud, I look bang average for someone on gear and will happily and readily admit it to the whole world.

I've never even claimed to look as good as Banzi in any of the select few pics he regularly posts but for some reason he's taken this observation about the repetative photos to heart and even gone to the liberty of searching my post history... Bless


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

that leg mass though.....no legs crew.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Like the title of this thread :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

mal said:


> that leg mass though.....no legs crew.


 I could curl him

@darksim what u saying


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mal said:


> that leg mass though.....no legs crew.


 Is this the guy from the opening post?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this the guy from the opening post?


 Same one 70kg max...

That's Halve of a man lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> and that my friend is how it should be, blend into normal life yet look amazing when its required.
> 
> I see women at work swooning over Mark Wrights so called fu**ing six pack, they dont have a clue what I look like with my shirt off.


 Social media has ruined what a persona should be really like or what a dressed up man should look like. Most people doesn't care about how they gonna look 90% of the time with their clothes on rather they care about how they gonna look like that 10% of the time when they are in gym with no tops on so they can show off their mid sections on social media sites. All IMO.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> I don't know if I agree. I think his shoulders and arms are big enough to fill out a well fitting shirt.


 Provided, with a smaller size mate. Though, that would not be a well fit shirt. A well fit shirt in my terms would be an appropriate fit from the chest without a single fold on shoulder region


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Social media has ruined what a persona should be really like or what a dressed up man should look like. Most people doesn't care about how they gonna look 90% of the time with their clothes on rather they care about how they gonna look like that 10% of the time when they are in gym with no tops on so they can show off their mid sections on social media sites. All IMO.


 why would you want to look like a t**t with clothes on, all your clothes bulging and not fitting properly,

If you look big in clothes you tend to look s**t out of them.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

banzi said:


> why would you want to look like a t**t with clothes on, all your clothes bulging and not fitting properly,
> 
> If you look big in clothes you tend to look s**t out of them.


 that's if you can even get clothes that fit properly, I should imagine a lot or the really big guys have to shop in fat ppl shops and lets face it most of them clothes are ill fitting and look s**t anyway.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> why would you want to look like a t**t with clothes on, all your clothes bulging and not fitting properly,
> 
> If you look big in clothes you tend to look s**t out of them.


 Yeahh..My objective has always been to look good in clothes and also , should not be away from more than 4 weeks if i need to look good without them. All about that balance.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nothing you can do if your face resembles a dog


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yeahh..My objective has always been to look good in clothes and also , should not be away from more than 4 weeks if i need to look good without them. All about that balance.


 I reckon 70% of us will never get to the feeling that We look good enough in clothes.

Findig a decent fit sizing for almost anything is getting quite hard these days, I never find something that fits how it should, so I tend to buy bigger sizes that come a little loose.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I reckon 70% of us will never get to the feeling that We look good enough in clothes.
> 
> Findig a decent fit sizing for almost anything is getting quite hard these days, I never find something that fits how it should, so I tend to buy bigger sizes that come a little loose.


 Haha..That's another story. I can understand. For, formal wears, i go for tailored  . I have an OCD with fittings TBH.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mal said:


> that leg mass though.....no legs crew.


 I looked like this as a 17yo kid without trying. This was just normal IMO


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I looked like this as a 17yo kid without trying. This was just normal IMO


 Lol !! you were never that lean you fat fck


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes said:


> Lol !! you were never that lean you fat fck


 steveo aka the godfather of the aesthetics movement.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> steveo aka the godfather of the aesthetics movement.


 @Natty Steve'o has climbed down from MT Olympus to bless us with his aesthetics and knowledge on how to diet and get lean AF.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes said:


> Lol !! you were never that lean you fat fck


 Lol, brutal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> @Natty Steve'o has climbed down from MT Olympus to bless us with his aesthetics and knowledge on how to diet and get lean AF.


 I never needed to diet, you could not fill me. I was just naturally like this. I was a very active sport orientated youngster. I never gave it a second thought as it was just normal to me. slag off and doubt all you like. it's just how I was. I'm from a farming background, I was always doing something like helping to cutting trees down, chopping logs, fire wood, feeding the beast, digging our garden over, I was always involved in some kind of physical activity from an early age. Haters gunna hate.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I never needed to diet, you could not fill me. I was just naturally like this. I was a very active sport orientated youngster. I never gave it a second thought as it was just normal to me. slag off and doubt all you like. it's just how I was. I'm from a farming background, I was always doing something like helping to cutting trees down, chopping logs, fire wood, feeding the beast, digging our garden over, I was always involved in some kind of physical activity from an early age. Haters gunna hate.


 What?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I never needed to diet, you could not fill me. I was just naturally like this. I was a very active sport orientated youngster. I never gave it a second thought as it was just normal to me. slag off and doubt all you like. it's just how I was. I'm from a farming background, I was always doing something like helping to cutting trees down, fvcking animals, chopping logs, fire wood, feeding the beast, digging our garden over, I was always involved in some kind of physical activity from an early age. Haters gunna hate.


 Fixed :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I never needed to diet, you could not fill me. I was just naturally like this. I was a very active sport orientated youngster. I never gave it a second thought as it was just normal to me. slag off and doubt all you like. it's just how I was. I'm from a farming background, I was always doing something like helping to cutting trees down, chopping logs, fire wood, feeding the beast, digging our garden over, I was always involved in some kind of physical activity from an early age. Haters gunna hate.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I weight trained with my father, I went to javelin academy, played 5 aside 2 x per week in a wednesday and sunday league, I played rugby at schoolboy level. I ran for the county at schoolboy level.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Fixed


 lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd not even try and reason with these 'aesthetics' folks, according to most of them everyone is built the same so anyone can achieve what others have with the one size fits all training/diet/AAS protocol and the more years you've trained the better you should look.

This kid is 75kg according to Google, lighter than I was when at high school with a super fast metabolism hence the abs on a terrible diet and 14" arms. But hey, some people know better as they struggle to achieve much better not only with Testosterone but also Tren.

Also women should be falling at this guys feet as he's muscular as fuaaaark. Oh and he's loaded.

Truth is, the guy isn't big at all. He probably looks good in pictures but stiOS next to most gym goers he won't look anything special IMO unless talking about your fitness type gyms.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd not even try and reason with these 'aesthetics' folks, according to most of them everyone is built the same so anyone can achieve what others have with the one size fits all training/diet/AAS protocol and the more years you've trained the better you should look.
> 
> This kid is 75kg according to Google, lighter than I was when at high school with a super fast metabolism hence the abs on a terrible diet and 14" arms. But hey, some people know better as they struggle to achieve much better not only with Testosterone but also Tren.
> 
> ...


 If you got as lean you'd be smaller than him and look worse.

So I hope that you don't consider yourself anything "special", either? If not, then all is well and you're entitled to an opinion Ofc.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Drogon said:


> If you got as lean you'd be smaller than him and look worse.
> 
> So I hope that you don't consider yourself anything "special", either? If not, then all is well and you're entitled to an opinion Ofc.


 I looked better than him when I was 20 years old, have you seen pictures of me when I was 20? Thought not, so that is your opinion based on wishful thinking.

I looked better at 20 than you do on AAS which when you think about it, it's ridiculous that you even bother, I didn't even train to look good, I trained purely for strength and Muay Thai, whilst working 2 jobs. Remove the AAS from your protocol and you'll look like you don't even lift which shows what little you actually know.

What you are forgetting is that I'm almost 40 and have very little to motivate me hence not caring about debating the whole 'what women like', but once again, women have different tastes.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I looked better than him when I was 20 years old, have you seen pictures of me when I was 20? Thought not, so that is your opinion based on wishful thinking.
> 
> I looked better at 20 than you do on AAS which when you think about it, it's ridiculous that you even bother, I didn't even train to look good, I trained purely for strength and Muay Thai, whilst working 2 jobs. Remove the AAS from your protocol and you'll look like you don't even lift which shows what little you actually know.
> 
> What you are forgetting is that I'm almost 40 and have very little to motivate me hence not caring about debating the whole 'what women like', but once again, women have different tastes.


 Okay mate, thought as much.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd not even try and reason with these 'aesthetics' folks, according to most of them everyone is built the same so anyone can achieve what others have with the one size fits all training/diet/AAS protocol and the more years you've trained the better you should look.
> 
> This kid is 75kg according to Google, lighter than I was when at high school with a super fast metabolism hence the abs on a terrible diet and 14" arms. But hey, some people know better as they struggle to achieve much better not only with Testosterone but also Tren.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree mate, This guy is what.. 11 n half stone wet through. TBH I was about the same weight at 17, 18 yo. I could eat for england and still be hungry afterwards. I agree with the metabolism thing too. i was never still and always doing something. No X box or home computers really to speak of. I would be out helping my old man doing something which was always hard graft.

I'm not from what I call the snowflake generation where everything is handed to them on a plate. I worked for my pocket money and would earn extra as a young adult helping out on the land.

Some young uns these days.... Tut...!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I totally agree mate, This guy is what.. 11 n half stone wet through. TBH I was about the same weight at 17, 18 yo. I could eat for england and still be hungry afterwards. I agree with the metabolism thing too. i was never still and always doing something. No X box or home computers really to speak of. I would be out helping my old man doing something which was always hard graft.
> 
> *I'm not from what I call the snowflake generation where everything is handed to them on a plate. I worked for my pocket money and would earn extra as a young adult helping out on the land. *
> 
> Some young uns these days.... Tut...!


 More than happy to delve into this topic if you want.

Must of been so hard being able to buy a large property for £25k, minimal Deposit, not crushed economy, doing any crappy labour job and making a decent living.

We certainly do have it easy these days, having to pay on average £45 grand to get a decent qualification that will barely allow for a good salary, average home-owner age is now 30 (from 22 about 15 years ago).

But hey...we have X-boxes right!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I totally agree mate, This guy is what.. 11 n half stone wet through. TBH I was about the same weight at 17, 18 yo. I could eat for england and still be hungry afterwards. I agree with the metabolism thing too. i was never still and always doing something. No X box or home computers really to speak of. I would be out helping my old man doing something which was always hard graft.
> 
> I'm not from what I call the snowflake generation where everything is handed to them on a plate. I worked for my pocket money and would earn extra as a young adult helping out on the land.
> 
> Some young uns these days.... Tut...!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> I could curl him
> 
> @darksim what u saying


 What does he weigh 20kg, so yeah probably.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Drogon said:


> More than happy to delve into this topic if you want.
> 
> Must of been so hard being able to buy a large property for £25k, minimal Deposit, not crushed economy, doing any crappy labour job and making a decent living.
> 
> ...


 I have a PS4 - where does that leave me...?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Why is this thread still going lol?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Drogon said:


> More than happy to delve into this topic if you want.
> 
> Must of been so hard being able to buy a large property for £25k, minimal Deposit, not crushed economy, doing any crappy labour job and making a decent living.
> 
> ...


 Wages weren't what they are now and also interest was 8%+ on a mortgage and at one point they went up to 16% and people were walking into the bank and handing their keys over as it wasn't feasible.

The houses which one bought as a first house back then were in what you'd call a state of disrepair these days, it wasn't unusual to spend your first year in it making it habitable never mind looking nice. People were very different back then whereas today younger people feel they're owed the opportunity whereas back then people made it possible and suffered to get what they wanted. A guy I worked with used to tell me about how he and his wife lived on beans on toast for the first 2yrs of them getting an house together. Imagine that today!! :-/

I worked 2 jobs up until just a few years ago in order to afford what I have. If I lived in London is have no chance even working 24/7 even back then.

I'm not saying that this makes it right but it wasn't as easy as you perhaps think(not a dig).


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@BLUE(UK) is spot on. I think its a pointless exercise arguing. I have my opinions and you have yours. It's quite obvious we are not going to agree. maybe you're opinions will change as you mature, or maybe not.

I have been on this planet maybe twice as long as you. I have seen guys like you come and go on many many occasions. They inject their gear, spout their chit, act like the big I am then life catches up with them. Mortgage, family, kids, work.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Why is this thread still going lol?


 Like a penith, I have got involved. :huh:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> I have a PS4 - where does that leave me...?


 In front of the screen.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

mal said:


> that leg mass though.....no legs crew.


 I see guys with better bodies on building sites,let alone in a bodybuilding gym ,if it were not for his money and fame he would just be any other average chump on the beach in summer who has got lean for a few months in some chain fitness gym ,wouldn't get looked at twice.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> and that my friend is how it should be, blend into normal life yet look amazing when its required.
> 
> I see women at work swooning over Mark Wrights so called fu**ing six pack, those b*tches dont have a clue what I look like with my shirt off......... but they will.....oh they will....


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

benji666 said:


> I see guys with better bodies on building sites,let alone in a bodybuilding gym ,if it were not for his money and fame he would just be any other average chump on the beach in summer who has got lean for a few months in some chain fitness gym ,wouldn't get looked at twice.


 You were probably right up til the last bit. He would still be admired by the majority of females on a beach.

I'm assuming most people dont realise he is in the new baywatch film and is in shape to fill a specific role, he isnt a bodybuilder trying to get huge and he also probably doesnt care what most people think.

Compared to the vast majority he looks very good


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Drogon said:


> More than happy to delve into this topic if you want.
> 
> Must of been so hard being able to buy a large property for £25k, minimal Deposit, not crushed economy, doing any crappy labour job and making a decent living.
> 
> ...


 This is all getting a bit silly, but f**k me.. what a response, lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ares said:


> This is all getting a bit silly, but f**k me.. what a response, lol


 The lads upset that he's not getting the laydeeez nor the home.

Be nice, he'll eventually be ok.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> I have a PS4 - where does that leave me...?


 Absolutely fvcked!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> More than happy to delve into this topic if you want.
> 
> Must of been so hard being able to buy a large property for £25k, minimal Deposit, not crushed economy, doing any crappy labour job and making a decent living.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree more.

I guess people will say wages were lower and that it is relative.

I am paying circa 500 a month in student debt/graduate trainee loan repayments to qualify as a lawyer.

Life is what you make of it though, get your priorities in order, qualify as a lawyer and you'll be set financially.

Just isn't as easy to walk into a near 6 figure salary job that my cousins who are a few years older than me did before the credit crunch et al.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

RexEverthing said:


> I have a PS4 - where does that leave me...?


 It leaves you looking down on all the xbox w**ker peasants who bought the wrong console.

Although still below the PC master race.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> TBH I was about the same weight at 17


 Nobody cares about what you weigh if you're not lean, it's like a fat woman with big tits, it doesn't count boyo.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Nobody cares about what you weigh if you're not lean, it's like a fat woman with big tits, it doesn't count boyo.


 Made me spit my rice out haha.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Nobody cares about what you weigh if you're not lean, it's like a *fat woman with big tits*, it doesn't count boyo.


 LEAVE MY MUM OUT OF THIS!!!!!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Nobody cares about what you weigh if you're not lean, it's like a fat woman with big tits, it doesn't count boyo.


 Lmao


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> Nobody cares about what you weigh if you're not lean, it's like a fat woman with big tits, it doesn't count boyo.


 Couldn't agree more, same can be said about being skinny with abs though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Nobody cares about what you weigh if you're not lean, it's like a fat woman with big tits, it doesn't count boyo.


 Only in the world of bodybuilding does anyone care about such low body fat levels, which lets be honest, it's mostly older men judging the younger guys, they then 'reward' them with a plastic trophy for their efforts. The same could be said about a lot of gym related per suits which is why I couldn't care less about the whole bodybuilding circus. If that's your thing then crack on.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

benji666 said:


> I see guys with better bodies on building sites,let alone in a bodybuilding gym ,if it were not for his money and fame he would just be any other average chump on the beach in summer who has got lean for a few months in some chain fitness gym ,wouldn't get looked at twice.


 The guy looked decent in the first pic, you're right though, in that second pic he just looks like a lot of guys who work manual labour. It is not a bodybuilders physique by any means


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Only in the world of bodybuilding does anyone care about such low body fat levels, which lets be honest, it's mostly older men judging the younger guys, they then 'reward' them with a plastic trophy for their efforts. The same could be said about a lot of gym related per suits which is why I couldn't care less about the whole bodybuilding circus. If that's your thing then crack on.


 Only in the world of out of shape old timers is it considered normal to brag about how heavy you despite being over 20% body fat.

I don't care about competitive bodybuilding either by the way.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Only in the world of out of shape old timers is it considered normal to brag about how heavy you despite being over *30%*!body fat.
> 
> I don't care about competitive bodybuilding either by the way.


 Fixed, let's be realistic


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Fixed, let's be realistic


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Only in the world of out of shape old timers is it considered normal to brag about how heavy you despite being over 20% body fat.
> 
> I don't care about competitive bodybuilding either by the way.


 I have to say that I've posted about Steve being higher body fat than his posts suggests but I do believe that he probably was heavier than the guy in question with abs.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have to say that I've posted about Steve being higher body fat than his posts suggests but I do believe that he probably was heavier than the guy in question with abs.


 Agreed.

My body composition is still changing. BF is being reduced gradually and lean muscle mass being rebuilt.  .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Agreed.
> 
> My body composition is still changing. BF is being reduced gradually and lean muscle mass being rebuilt. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG].


 Good luck in your plans Steve'o , I'm sure we'll see some 'aesthetic' pics when the transformation is complete. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Good luck in your plans Steve'o , I'm sure we'll see some 'aesthetic' pics when the transformation is complete. :thumb


 Yeah why not. All I will get off them then is your on gear.... Because of their own failings, Its a no win situation.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Why are you all commenting on a photo of him that's not from now, the first page has his current picture. And yeh there's better bodies on all the building sites!? lol and of course you all looked better than him natty when you were 20 lol delusional

well my dad looked better than Ronnie Coleman in his prime and he was natty and he worked seventeen full time jobs but no i don't have any pics


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Growing Lad said:


> Why are you all commenting on a photo of him that's not from now, the first page has his current picture. And yeh there's better bodies on all the building sites!? lol and of course you all looked better than him natty when you were 20 lol delusional
> 
> well my dad looked better than Ronnie Coleman in his prime and he was natty and he worked seventeen full time jobs but no i don't have any pics


 As I said first pic is impressive. Second pic is not.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I looked like this as a 17yo kid without trying. This was just normal IMO


 it is a normal look bar maybe the abs on show...ide actually prefer a normal look to that and play a diff sport..

no point in gym...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> Why are you all commenting on a photo of him that's not from now, the first page has his current picture. And yeh there's better bodies on all the building sites!? lol and of course you all looked better than him natty when you were 20 lol delusional
> 
> *well my dad looked better than Ronnie Coleman in his prime and he was natty and he worked seventeen full time jobs but no i don't have any pics*


 :lol:

Legit what some actually think of themselves - does he bench 415 for reps??? (No vid ofc)


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> we'll see some 'aesthetic' pics


 these will never exist.

Lets revisit this post in 1 year and @Natty Steve'o will either look the same, be fatter or be injured.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Drogon said:


> :lol:
> 
> Legit what some actually think of themselves - does he bench 415 for reps??? (No vid ofc)


 He used to bench every plate the gym had for sets of 15. No one witnessed it but he told me he holds the world record for squat bench and deadlift and I believe him. He used to diet on 12000kcals a day and only eat 50 grams of protein. No cardio of course


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Growing Lad said:


> Why are you all commenting on a photo of him that's not from now, the first page has his current picture. And yeh there's better bodies on all the building sites!? lol and of course you all looked better than him natty when you were 20 lol delusional
> 
> well my dad looked better than Ronnie Coleman in his prime and he was natty and *he worked seventeen full time jobs* but no i don't have any pics


 Lazy [email protected]


----------

